
What are fields where we understand the engineering well but not the science? - vimota
https://twitter.com/vimota/status/1225582224575086592
======
simonblack
Anaesthetics.

No one can explain why chloroform and other anaesthetic gases work the way
they do, but they're used millions of times every day.

